
Ask HN: Programmable Drones - MeghdeepRay
So I&#x27;m looking to integrate Machine Learning and Computer Vision with drones.<p>What I had in mind was having a separate computer to be the server, the drone would stream video to the server and it would use OpenCV and the like to make decisions and control the drone based on that.<p>So that way I can just have a video stream that I can process in whatever language I want ( Python ) and then send commands back to the drone in real time.<p>Which drone is best suited for this kind of task ? I heard that the parrot drones are programmable to a degree.<p>I like the Parrot Bebop 2 but am not sure if it&#x27;s suitable for my use case.
======
surak
I've been looking for one as well, but figured that basing it on Nvidias
Jetson platform would allow for RT processing on the drone, e.g. object
detection. But I haven't found any good candidate yet.. Share if you find
something and what you go with.

